# Fischereischein - Umzug MV nach HH



## torf1 (24. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Frage bezüglich meines Angelscheins.
ich wohne schon längere zeit in HH. Im Perso steht die HH-Adresse (MV ist immer noch mein Nebenwohnsitz)
nächstes Jahr will ich vermehrt in HH angeln. Vereinsmäßig bleibe ich bei dem in Meck-Pomm.

1.)Kann es probleme geben wenn die Adressen Perso <-> Fischereischein unterschiedlich sind?

2.)in meinem Fischereischein ist ein altes kinderfoto abgebildet und außerdem sind alle klebefelder für die marken voll. muss ich mir jetzt einen neuen Ausweis holen? Bei älteren Herren im Verein werden diese einfach übergeklebt.

3.)interessiert es die kontrolleure überhaupt nicht welche Adresse wo steht und es ist Geldmachen der Behörden mit dem ummelden des Fischereischeins.

Kann jemand mir hierzu etwas sagen?

Gruß
  Jens


----------



## antonio (24. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein - Umzug MV nach HH*

fischereischeine (auch andere dokumente) müssen erneuert werden, wenn nicht mehr gewährleistet ist, das sie der entsprechenden person zugeordnet werden können.
also wenn als beispiel die person auf dem bild nicht mehr als der dokumenteninhaber erkennbar ist, durch beschädigungen etc das dokument nicht mehr lesbar ist usw.

außerdem ist es in der regel so, daß beim umzug in ein anderes bl ein fischereischein des neuen bl beantragt(alter schein umgeschrieben) werden muß.
hier gibts aber außnahmen, ist eben ländersache.
wie es in hh ist, weiß ich nicht.

antonio


----------



## torf1 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein - Umzug MV nach HH*

danke für die antwort.
ich habe noch ein paar fragen:
wenn ich mir den HH fischereischein hole, aber mein Verein in MV ist:
1. Fischereiabgabemarke HH oder MV
2. der verein ist im lav meckpomm, kann man dort auch mit einem Fischereischein HH Mitglied sein?
3. meine Prüfungsurkunde vom LAV Meckpomm sollte in HH akzeptiert werden?


----------



## antonio (28. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein - Umzug MV nach HH*

1. hh
2. warum nicht, also ja
3. ja

antonio


----------



## torf1 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Fischereischein - Umzug MV nach HH*

das ging ja fix,
dann werde ich die woche mal einen behördengang machen


----------

